

Ask HN: Services that monitor computer behavior for signs of illness? - the_cat_kittles

im wondering what kind of stuff there is that can do something like look at how you type, or when you use the computer, or how much, or what you do on it, or how your patterns change, and make inferences about health. it seems like some thing&#x27;s early warning signs could show up in how you type, like stroke for instance.
======
smt88
I agree that this is possible, but to find the correlation, a full data set is
needed (behavior and medical data).

As far as I know, no single entity has such a data set.

